

Ask HN: Your best marketing idea that has helped spread the word about your product? - ctingom

Question: What has been your best marketing idea that has helped spread the word about your product?&#60;p&#62;Or if you don't have a web app yourself, how do you hear about new web apps?
======
jmtame
Paul Buchheit at Startup School '08:

Focus on making 100 people happy, and then you'll be validated for opening up
your app to more people.

I don't think it's that difficult getting 100 people (especially if you offer
private beta invites to smaller niche sites that you're targeting). Plus it
gives you a chance to understand what your customers want, which is crucial to
early development in an application. You'll need to constantly get customer
feedback and validation.

------
icey
With any product I've worked on that has succeeded, nothing has ever beat word
of mouth by way of providing a superior product.

With the software I work on now, every sale we've ever made has been from word
of mouth.

Also; I missed you at Gangplank on Wednesday - I hear you don't make it down
there much?

------
babul
Competitions.

Prize can often be trivial/small, but competitions that are fun and involve
the userbase often get great response in my experience.

------
ctingom
Great feedback everyone, thank you.

------
iamdave
Networking.

